# My first projects on the mill and lathe



## Brian H (Jul 24, 2019)

Here are what I feel are the first two projects completed on my lathe and mill. One is a QCTP that I made and the other is a small tap handle (thanks to a Mr Pete video).

For the last couple of months since I got the lathe I was adjusting and fixing all the things I could to make it a better machine. For any one that asks, I tell them that when you buy a chinese lathe/mill you are basically purchasing a set of castings, atleast that has been my experience to date. I have had alot of fun making it all flatter, straighter and more rigid to improve the machine. There is still some things to address, but for now I can feel comfortable starting a project.

I was very happy with how the tool post turned out and the tap handle has a couple imperfections but function very well.


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 25, 2019)

Well done!  A tap handle is on my to do list as well.  Your's is way more eloquent than what I would attempt.

How did you turn the double taper on the tap handle?


----------



## Brent H (Jul 25, 2019)

Great job!!


----------



## Brian H (Jul 25, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Well done!  A tap handle is on my to do list as well.  Your's is way more eloquent than what I would attempt.
> 
> How did you turn the double taper on the tap handle?



I'm not sure how to link the video here, but, Mr. Pete has a 3 part video that I followed to make this one. It was actually pretty easy to turn. The milling and hand filing had a few challenges


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 25, 2019)

Is the tool holder made from Cast Iron?  Where did you source it?  

Dove tails and knurling are my next endeavour amongst many.


----------



## Brian H (Jul 25, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Is the tool holder made from Cast Iron?  Where did you source it?
> 
> Dove tails and knurling are my next endeavour amongst many.



Yes its cast iron, Tom sold me a piece he had. I haven't been able to source anything bigger than 1" aluminum in Saskatoon and virtually nothing steel. (other than scrap bits friends have gotten me).

I found the dove tails to be surprisingly easy. It was quite a spiders web of dial guages tho, a DRO would have been WAAAY easier...lol. Maybe one day...

I really enjoyed machining the cast. Nice stuff to work with, minus the dust. I had a ton of cleaning to do along the way


----------



## Tom O (Jul 26, 2019)

It’s always best to cover your ways while doing cast iron.


----------



## Brian H (Jul 27, 2019)

Tom O said:


> It’s always best to cover your ways while doing cast iron.



Thanks Tom. Yes, I had a paper towel down as much as I could.


----------

